# NAHBS 2011 Links and Photos



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Sunday night here, so time to scour the web for NAHBS photos.

Not masses of surprises so far, but definitely a surprise to see Ritchey frames back and the resurrection of the P-Series (In this case, the P-29er), and some good stuff from Chris King including a 44mm Tapered headset, as well as stainless and Titanium top caps so they can be integrated into custom stems. As well as some weird headset I don't fully understand.




























Photo Links:

Cyclingnews.com Part.1
Cyclingnews Part.2

Urban Velo 1
Urban Velo 2
Urban Velo 3

Don Meredith's Flickr

Urban Jeff's Flickr

Bike Portland's Flickr

Props to Mikey for just throwing his frames in a shopping trolley.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, the King stuff looks good.

Is that Engin bonded Ti or blasted stainless?

Bronto looks promising.. love the ANT and Victorias... expensive nostalgia trip but I can't help it.

Nothing Earth shattering that I've seen yet.. colour ways aye yay yay.

Props to Ritchey for leveraging NAHBS with a few one-off handmades to promote his new made in Taiwan frames. GO TOM!

-Schmitty-


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Retro paintjob P-21 = cool.

The fact that the downtube is bent and the HS in integrated = meh.

Carbon fork = blasphemous! It should be steel and there should be a Softride stem.




Okay, maybe just the steel fork.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Also:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirtragmag/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnprolly/


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

After reading the CN article and staring at the CK headset picture a bit, I *think* the new King HS is an external cup that brazes onto the outside of the HT and overall allows for a slightly small OD HT in substitute for a "standard" 44mm setup. I think.

BTW, thanks Warwick & Joel for the links


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

As much as in some ways Naked makes ridiculous bikes, I think sometimes they're maybe taking the retro theme and actually taking it somewhere aside from 1923 like everyone else is. Dunno how functional this bike is, but it does have some great ideas as well as being nicely resolved conceptually


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Not sure who made this, but it has 'Best in Show' written all over it.

Shiney? Check.
Leather? Check.
Genreless? Check.
Over the Top? Check.










Props to Sean for busting out something innovative in Ti. Really sweet frame that ticks all the modern Ti hardtail boxes.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

By looking at the pictures it affirms what I thought I'd feel; Amazed, Bewildered, and Frustrated all at the same time.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

You forgot 'Angered'


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Thylacine said:


> As much as in some ways Naked makes ridiculous bikes, I think sometimes they're maybe taking the retro theme and actually taking it somewhere aside from 1923 like everyone else is. Dunno how functional this bike is, but it does have some great ideas as well as being nicely resolved conceptually


Whoa, how the heck does that front hub work? If both sides of the fork are the same, I can't figure out how it went in there or how it would be removed for service. That is one seriously slick touch.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Speaking of amazed and bewildered, Best in Show announcements.

I was wondering, can someone please explain to me how a copy of a Van Gogh can win 'best paint'?


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

aerius said:


> Whoa, how the heck does that front hub work? If both sides of the fork are the same, I can't figure out how it went in there or how it would be removed for service. That is one seriously slick touch.


Just got back from the show and I had the same question when I saw that. There is a little window under the fork on one side and its held in by a very small screw.

Tim


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Think these are Clyde friendly?

2011_NAHBS_1207.jpg by Urban Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I look at those pedals and I see my insurance premiums going up

At least there was no ridiculous metal-tube seat on any of the bikes that won an award this year.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I concure with Bishop and Rosene...

Naked got the official 'your so much better than everyone else at making show stoppers your out of the competition' award.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

Tandem pics here: (45 total) Most are SOOC. I've not had time to edit them. I'm sure some of the shots are worthy to be deleted. 
http://bedellracing.smugmug.com/Other/NAHBS-Tandems/16012321_vDHUd#1201365252_yYkjL

The others are uploading: (463 total) 
http://bedellracing.smugmug.com/Other/NAHBS-2011/16012476_6Ncnm#1201376047_yDuL9


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow that Vertigo Ti bike is wicked nice!


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

I didn't come back with a lot that really amazed me. Had a nice talk with Sean from Vertigo, good conversation with the guys from Nova about bent 29er downtubes and double oversize lugs, drank a little whiskey with Don Ferris. 

The rest of my time in Austin was spent riding my bike, drinking IPAs and Shiner, sampling BBQ (sorry Austin, you got nothin' on KC) and having a general good time with weird ass bike people.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> Not sure who made this, but it has 'Best in Show' written all over it.
> 
> Shiney? Check.
> Leather? Check.
> ...


Warick,

Not only did it have hand done custom leather, it also was complimented by aligator brake hoods and the center section down the saddle. I'll have to post the pictures I took but I left the camera at home today.

It also has custom master cylinders that route both the front and rear hoses completely through the bar and to the dropout on the fork w/ a fitting on the fork (and if that's not enough, the carbon fork is also chrome plated). The rear goes all the way down to the rear dropout and all the Rohloff cables are internal as well. I thought it was a little garish with all the gold leaf and chrome, but it was excellently executed and down right impressive and certainly deserved an award. Seems he said something about $30k US to build....

Jay


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Schmitty said:


> I concure with Bishop and Rosene...
> -Schmitty-


The Rosene was "best in show" if you ask me. I went straight to it on Saturday after the doors opened so I could take some pictures without anyone else around--even beat Rosene there. The detail on it was perfect and the curved KVA was elegant and but not overdone. He was a nice guy too, mentored under DaveB so it's no surprise that I liked his work. I should have just guessed I suppose. FWIW, I believe it's his 7th frame.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm personally a huge fan of Vanilla Workshop. I guess there is a reason that they are 5+ years out on custom bike builds! Just look at this gorgeous paint work on the Speedvagen bikes.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

It must've had meticulous craftsmanship. Hard to tell from the photo.

That's the crappy thing about not being there - photos just don't really show how good or otherwise some work is.

Woah, what's this jig?


----------



## Brad Bedell (Apr 18, 2009)

Thylacine said:


> It must've had meticulous craftsmanship. Hard to tell from the photo.
> 
> That's the crappy thing about not being there - photos just don't really show how good or otherwise some work is.
> 
> ...


gjerstencycling.com Local Austin Guy. Bearing guides/etc. Looked to be very well put together.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Ah, he did another jig about 18 months ago. I'm struggling to imagine those uprights being rigid enough.

I do get overly excited about new jigs though, as I honestly believe there's a market for a hobbyist jig.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> Ah, he did another jig about 18 months ago. I'm struggling to imagine those uprights being rigid enough.
> 
> I do get overly excited about new jigs though, as I honestly believe there's a market for a hobbyist jig.


At $2500, it is cheaper than an Anvil, but I'm not sure I'd call that "hobbyist". Looks nice, but it also looks like a pain to set up.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thylacine said:


> Speaking of amazed and bewildered, Best in Show announcements.
> 
> I was wondering, can someone please explain to me how a copy of a Van Gogh can win 'best paint'?


Vicious did a Starry Night bike years ago that looked better than that one.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Francis Buxton said:


> At $2500, it is cheaper than an Anvil, but I'm not sure I'd call that "hobbyist". Looks nice, but it also looks like a pain to set up.


I checked it out and Jeff gave me the tour. You set up the front triangle from simple measurements you can get from BikeCAD or your flat drawing. The angle scales are straight forward, and the head tube holder rotates around to a pin hole that zeros it out to become a dummy axle holder for setting up the chainstays from your chainstay/seatube angle. I did chastise him for making it backwards, though. Right facing head tubes ftw.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

This is amazing.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

davesauvageau said:


> I'm personally a huge fan of Vanilla Workshop. I guess there is a reason that they are 5+ years out on custom bike builds! Just look at this gorgeous paint work on the Speedvagen bikes.


Hope they fixed the problem of the inner part of the radical seat stay bend rubbing on the spokes. Evidently 'there is an axle washer available to fix that'.

-Schmitty-


----------



## offroadcyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

I thought Don from Anvil was going to introduce some new tools at the show. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Any pics floating around?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

jay_ntwr said:


> FWIW, I believe it's his 7th frame.


WOW.

Isn't there some number of frames that you need to have produced to be on the floor at NAHBS? Or was he out front with the new folks?

Wildly impressive, at least from where I'm sitting.

-Schmitty-


----------



## TiCutter (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## TiCutter (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## TiCutter (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Schmitty said:


> Hope they fixed the problem of the inner part of the radical seat stay bend rubbing on the spokes. Evidently 'there is an axle washer available to fix that'.


Interesting. My friend sent his Speedwagen back to get a repaint, and it's been held there for a while getting an unnamed 'structural upgrade'. He though maybe the seat masts were cracking at the cable hole, I thought maybe they were relocating the FD cable stop that's right on the bottom of the down tube in prime buckling territory. We'll have to see if the seat stays look different when it comes back.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

tom ritchey stole the show


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Schmitty said:


> WOW.
> 
> Isn't there some number of frames that you need to have produced to be on the floor at NAHBS? Or was he out front with the new folks?
> 
> ...


Yeah, he had a "newb" table at the show. I'm not sure of the rules but it's just 1 frame allowed for sure. I want to reiterate that I don't think he was best of the newbs, but best of the whole enchilada. It was amazing. DaveB should be VERY proud of him.

EDIT: There is no question in my mind that DaveB is VERY proud of him.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

offroadcyclist said:


> I thought Don from Anvil was going to introduce some new tools at the show. Can anyone confirm or deny this? Any pics floating around?


I can confirm that I had my paws all over one of the very first Type 3 Goofy Foot jigs that found a new home in Austin.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Thylacine said:


> I'm struggling to imagine those uprights being rigid enough.


In full disclosure, I've been talking with Jeff for the past few months because I'm interested in seeing him do a hobbyist jig of some sort. Those shafts are case hardened and then precision ground (like Thompson shaft/pillow blocks but by another manufacturer) so I would think that they'd be fairly stiff. Dunno for sure, I have not used one.

On a sort of funny note, Dr. Welby.... There was a guy selling an all 80-20 jig with his own blocks to hold the whole thing together--black anno--for just over what Don sells the Journeyman for. I didn't talk with him long at all.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah I saw photos of that 8020 jig. Looked interesting, but not at that price.

There's a market for a jig that's about circa USD1500 I reckon, and I don't see why it couldn't be done.

Hey, what's the extrusion that's the same profile as 8020 but is supposed to have higher tolerances? Bosch maybe?


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

Thylacine said:


> Yeah I saw photos of that 8020 jig. Looked interesting, but not at that price.
> 
> There's a market for a jig that's about circa USD1500 I reckon, and I don't see why it couldn't be done.
> 
> Hey, what's the extrusion that's the same profile as 8020 but is supposed to have higher tolerances? Bosch maybe?


A Bringheli is $1350. I agree it could be improved upon, but it's pretty good for what it costs. Maybe that's why nobody else is going for that price point?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

dr.welby said:


> Interesting. My friend sent his Speedwagen back to get a repaint, and it's been held there for a while getting an unnamed 'structural upgrade'. He though maybe the seat masts were cracking at the cable hole, I thought maybe they were relocating the FD cable stop that's right on the bottom of the down tube in prime buckling territory. We'll have to see if the seat stays look different when it comes back.


At some point when those first came out I posted that there was going to be a breakage issue at the mast/tt/ss area.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

jay_ntwr said:


> Yeah, he had a "newb" table at the show. I'm not sure of the rules but it's just 1 frame allowed for sure. I want to reiterate that I don't think he was best of the newbs, but best of the whole enchilada. It was amazing. DaveB should be VERY proud of him.
> 
> EDIT: There is no question in my mind that DaveB is VERY proud of him.


To be sure. I remember now a green and 953 Rosene cross bike that was posted quite a while ago by Dave B perhaps...also really nice. His logo is a copy of another builder, but I believe he has fallen by the wayside.

-Schmitty-


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Rosene's flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## TheWoodsman (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm liking the Black Cat in blue and olive green!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah, and nice that the BC drops were on the Rosene and others. A nice looking and I'm guessing nice working solution.

-Schmitty-


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

shirk said:


> This is amazing.


I second the amazing on 99% of the bike but Sam, what were you thinking with those pedals?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, why aren't those pedals fashioned from small animal traps and tin cans?!

FAIL!


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

some cool framebuilder interviews here:
http://www.mountainflyermagazine.com/view.php/north-american-handmade-bicycle-show-2011-day-1.html


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

As always, some entertainment from an entertaining frame builder:

http://overopinionatedframebuilder.blogspot.com/2011/03/bike-show-awards-special-post.html

1. Greatest disparity in orders vs. wait list award. This award is given to the builder who has the longest waiting time for a frame while having the least actual amount of frames on order...

and more.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

JUst read that too. Hilarious. Hollywoods "interview" with Dario is a kneeslapper too.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I wish I didn't have my own company so I could post some names next to those categories.

I'd win No.38 - Loudest Mouthed Foreigner.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*jigs, mabey should be a seperate thread*



Live Wire said:


> A Bringheli is $1350. I agree it could be improved upon, but it's pretty good for what it costs. Maybe that's why nobody else is going for that price point?


I have not seen a Bringheli but it looks like a solid design.

The BREW jig is around that price point.

It is a VERY simple design but it is also solid construction. Like anything I think it can be improved but the basic design is sound. I like the solid bar vs. 80/20 In a pinch it can be used as a poor mans alignment table. The jig holds the BB using an arm that has cones. Another arm with cones holds the head tube in place. A third arm holds the rear axle. A single clamp holds the seat tube in place. No other tubes are clamped. Moving things into position can be a major pain because the jig does not include measurement but it keeps the jig simple and lowers cost. The heavy construction also makes the jig more solid then other designs. The BREW jig is very much a one-off so I think each jig he ends up making is a little different then the one before. The one I have is working well for me but I think some improvements are in order so I can't really recommend it over other designs. On the one I have I think I need to make a few changes to allow it to work with BB 92 and I also think some other simple changes would make it easier to work with but for what I "need" it is plenty functional.

The thing is that for TIG, I really think a different jig design works vs. other types of construction. Take this all with a block of salt because I am a newbie but I think a JIG for TIG could be made super simple. At the class I went to we used the jig and I bought one but frankly I think some simple improvement would make it cheaper and even easier to use. I am going to work up some design for this but basically I think there the jig does not ever need to holding three points at the same time. A jig with an BB hold point and a single multipurpose arm may be cheaper to make. When building a bike you need to do things in stages and I don't see any reason you could not build the rear end first then after that you don't need the arm to hold that area. The arm could be reused to hold the seat tube in place for taking. Then after that you don't need to hold the seat tube so you could move the arm to hold the head tube and complete tacking. From what I see with a little more time on the part of the user the jig could be make less complex and as a result cheaper.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

You need something to reference off, and having arm isn't going to work.

A single arm with two rotating pivots at each end is what you'd need at the bare minimum....maybe.

I have a few ideas that germinated after talking to Paul Sims from Berzerk Cycles. They're on backburner number 27.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, we have 70+ videos here and they are being hatched every few hours here:

mtb
http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs/

road
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/nahbs/

I'm the boring but interested host in most of them. Jeff Hollywood is the wtf host in the others. All I can say is we gave him the colorful builders and they were warned of the impending lunacy 

fc


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

The Pegoretti interview is embarrassing. Holy ***** what a culturally insensitive retard Hollywood is.

You could do that interview style with me, but not with a non-native English speaker. Geez.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

You DO realize that the hollywood interviews are all tongue in cheek, right? Or is my Aus/US sarcasmometer off this morning?

The Peacock Groove/Norenski interview is good too.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> The Pegoretti interview is embarrassing. Holy ***** what a culturally insensitive retard Hollywood is.
> 
> You could do that interview style with me, but not with a non-native English speaker. Geez.


QFT

Comeon have some decency when interviewing. Embaras sing.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I didn't go to the show, and I'm not sure I really understand it.
However, I did see a couple pictures of the bike that won best of show. What is the criteria under which it was judged to give it such a high honor? I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice, but it really is just a plain ordinary frame. Was it because it had impeccable welding/brazing? Best paint? Neatest features? Best innovations? Best alignment? All of the above? Seriously, what's the criteria?

The other part that I'm not sure if I understand is that it's a "hand made" show, but it looks like many of the frames are contstructed using high-end machines (mills, lathes, CNC mills/lathes). Basically, they entail all of the same construction techniques used in mass-produced frames. So really, what's the difference? Is it just that there it is only one frame, even though it was made in a mass-produced fashion?


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

This is a cool DH bike. Nice to see something other than hardtails and city bikes.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I love that the show is now a showcase for the next production product....

See the quote "Production frames will be TIG welded in Taiwan" in the cycling news article.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/on-show-2011-north-american-handmade-bicycle-show-part-2

That said it is all cool and really our friends in Taiwan factories have hands so really not a big deal. Really at the end of the day everything is made by hand and I personally love the coverage from the show even if many of the creations are not something the average guy could build in the average home with the average hands.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> You DO realize that the hollywood interviews are all tongue in cheek, right? Or is my Aus/US sarcasmometer off this morning?
> 
> The Peacock Groove/Norenski interview is good too.


No, but your US/ITA non-native English speakerometer is off.

Have you ever tried to detect irony/sarcasm in another language? I have a Thai friend who speaks English without a Thai accent, and even he struggles, so if you go back and look at Dario's reactions during the 'interview'.....maybe the cultural sensitivity part of your brain will be activated, you'll put yourself in someone elses' shoes, and it will all make sense.

:bluefrown:

So unless they high-fived eachother after the interview, that is probably one of the §µ¡πest things I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Blaster1200 said:


> I didn't go to the show, and I'm not sure I really understand it.


Don't worry, you're not supposed to understand it.

For example, if you sponsor a team, you can't show those team bikes on your stand, unless the team has it's own stand. :skep:

Also, if you run a company where you build bikes under various brands for various companies (Someone like SAPA, for example, or the many builders who also build for other companies), you can't show those bikes, nor promote that side of your business. :skep:

You can't wear logo'd apparel outside of your stand. :skep:

You have to insure yourself, and although NAHBS has insurance, you have to sign a waiver saying they're not responsible for anything. :skep:

You get the idea.

Anyway, more pix, less talk :thumbsup:


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, and thanks to Pete for taking some decent pix of all the gory detail-y bits.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Nope. You didn't get it Warwick. Dario was in on the schtick. Hollywood told him prior to the interview that it was going to be 'off' a bit from normal. A between two ferns thing. Did you see Dario wink and smirk at the camera at interviews end? He knew very well what was going on. The whole point of the Hollywood interviews was to take the most willing participants and put them through this. Dario is perfect simply because he's so revered. So many put him on this impossible pedestal. Why not knock him down with an 'unknowing' american. Jeff/hollywood knows very well who Dario is. Personally I think its fun seeing you all getting your panties in a bunch over this. Its just bikes.

And yes, Pete, thanks for the details. Whole bike shots are nice, but the details are what really matter.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

"Hey Dario, we're gunna do a kinda schtick-y, a bit off from normal, between two ferns kinda thing, cool?"

Yeah, whatever. Even I don't know what the ƒuck that means, let alone a non-native speaker.

Anyway, the one with Noren was better.

On with the pix, damnit.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Your literal button is stuck.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

shirk said:


> This is a cool DH bike. Nice to see something other than hardtails and city bikes.


Ditto and I'm here to tell you that bike was TITTIES! I didn't get a chance to ride it but imo it could easily have been best of show just from the complexity of building that versus a townie, but from my perspective, the judging panel historically doesn't really have any depth on the MTB side of the house and the selections tend to be retro oriented. I spent more than a few minutes with Hank trying to figure out a quid pro quo deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

DWF said:


> Ditto and I'm here to tell you that bike was TITTIES!


Man, I was so busy looking at the linkages I totally missed the carbon and other bling!


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I was too busy looking for titties.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Blaster1200 said:


> I did see a couple pictures of the bike that won best of show. What is the criteria under which it was judged to give it such a high honor? I'm sure the pictures don't do it justice, but it really is just a plain ordinary frame. Was it because it had impeccable welding/brazing? Best paint? Neatest features? Best innovations? Best alignment? All of the above? Seriously, what's the criteria?


Mark DiNucci is really, really good at what he does. The craftsmanship is impeccable on that frame. Plain does not mean boring. A little like saying it is a plain ordinary Samurai sword from master sword smith Masamune. Yes, it may look just like a big knife but there is so much more to it.

Although many frames there have great innovations or features, I am turned off when the quality of the craftsmanship does not reach the goals of the rest of the frame.

Speaking of Cory who won best newb. I am very proud of him. He put in his time, worked really hard and did a great job.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Scrub rotors. Never has so much been put into so little!










More links:

Car!los Flickr

sonofabike Flickr

Lindb291 Flickr

Billy Wallbike Flickr

N,gawa Flickr


----------



## Loretta (Sep 28, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> You can't wear logo'd apparel outside of your stand. :skep:


Huh? I didn't see many people changing clothes so they could leave the booth to go take a piss. I've done three NAHBS now and I have never seen anything near this absurd. I can promise you that if, in fact, that is some sort of rule that it was not enforced in the slightest.

P.S. Sachs sponsors a team and he had team bikes in his booth. Zancanato sponsors a team and had team bikes in the booth last year. I sponsor a team and had team bikes in the booth in Indy. My point is that there are several examples of this.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey, don't shoot the messenger!

Anyway, let's keep this about the pix. There's a thread across the hall for these types of discussions (sorry for going down that path here).


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

shirk said:


> This is a cool DH bike. Nice to see something other than hardtails and city bikes.


I want. I don't care if I live in Ohio and can't downhill with it. I want.


----------



## compositepro (Jun 21, 2007)

Thylacine said:


> Ah, he did another jig about 18 months ago. I'm struggling to imagine those uprights being rigid enough.
> 
> I do get overly excited about new jigs though, as I honestly believe there's a market for a hobbyist jig.


I did design such a thing a few years ago I put plans on the Internet...even spoke to ceeway with regards marketing it for me it


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

I was surprised how rad the guys from Naked were. I was expecting stuck up hipsters not down to earth stoners who actually ride "real" bikes. I'm bummed I didn't get to hang out with them more but i was stuck in the booth. 
The Bicycle Fabrications guys were across the aisle from me. Like me and the Naked guys they are young passionate people who've been geeks since adolescence.

The Naked hidden bike and the Bike Fab DH bikes were the coolest **** that I saw there. Designing and fabrication a DH bike that works well (and even looks *****in!) is the hardest thing you can possibly do in bike building by a considerable margin.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Does that DH bike work well? Is it something they have sold a few of? In the context of NAHBS and 'shows' in general seems like DH frames just like townies, fixies, rando, etc can be all show and very little go. Obviously a metric poop ton of work and fab skills happening there.. not sure about the carbon bits, and I confess ignorance as to the design.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

compositepro said:


> I did design such a thing a few years ago I put plans on the Internet...even spoke to ceeway with regards marketing it for me it


Is that one of the ones on Instructibles?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> "Hey Dario, we're gunna do a kinda schtick-y, a bit off from normal, between two ferns kinda thing, cool?"
> 
> Yeah, whatever. Even I don't know what the ƒuck that means, let alone a non-native speaker.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that. Dario would roll with whatever you asked him but it's easy to get crossed up talking to him because while his English is a million times better than my Italian, a lot is still lost in translation. If it was funny it'd be OK & stupid can be funny, but in this case stupid was as far as it got. My guess is somebody watched too many Daily Show reruns.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> JUst read that too. Hilarious. Hollywoods "interview" with Dario is a kneeslapper too.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.:madman:


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Maybe Hollywoods day job is with the US Foreign Department?


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Thylacine said:


> "Hey Dario, we're gunna do a kinda schtick-y, a bit off from normal, between two ferns kinda thing, cool?"
> 
> Yeah, whatever. Even I don't know what the ƒuck that means, let alone a non-native speaker.
> 
> ...


I am a huge Noren fan! I have emailed him a few times and want to see his shop. I live about 4 hours away from him and would love to own one of his bikes one day.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Did you know that to be in the bike industry, your name has to be Eric? True story.


----------

